# Yamaha prop washers/spacers



## txredfly (Sep 10, 2015)

Have the same motor on my new to me 17.8. I just went through the same thing. Switched from a merc trophy sport to a Powertech. You should have the thrust washer closest to the motor but you will need the rear prop washer. It is a 13 spline spacer, as well as the stainless washer. The castle nut should fit just fine. 
I got the spacer used at local Yam dealer (in a hurry to get on the water) for like $10. 1st pic Merc prop. 2 Powertech without spacer. 3 Powertech (different prop but similar) all put together 
Hope this helps.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks! I appreciate it.
I ended up ordering from boats.net and they sent a washer and a spacer that worked well. I just went on what the generic table advised for the year/make motor.


----------

